# 34 and my testosterone level is 284



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 12, 2021)

Got my lab results back the other day, and I know most ppl are usually happy they qualify for trt but honestly the truth is hitting me really hard. How long has my T been this low? I shudder to think but it makes so much sense now that I think about it. I’ve been doing a lot of research in the forums about the best approach going forward but what does the UGBB fam think? I’m posting part of my labs with this post too


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 12, 2021)

Another one of my questions is what’s the best way to optimize my trt for the gym? Ancillary supps I should be taking to maximize my results?


----------



## CJ (Oct 12, 2021)

One blood test is just a snapshot in time, just a single data point. Get another one in a few weeks.

Make sure you are getting good sleep, no drinking, basically being healthy as possible. Get the next bloodwork first thing in the morning.

Late addition..... No hard training at least the day before your blood test also. Beating yourself into the ground can lower Test levels.


----------



## Yano (Oct 12, 2021)

It's funny how things can effect you like that mentally. I've been through a similar experience when I got diagnosed with PTSD. It explained a lot and part of me felt relieved, and part of me felt so confused even angry because here was this Dr telling me I officially had a problem. Took a while to be able to process it all and move on , good luck man ! I can't offer advice about sups for the gym but I can tell you that feeling fades over time and you can move past it. Good Luck man God Bless !


----------



## Adzg (Oct 12, 2021)

I had mine done last year and the doctor said I was 1 point of qualifying. Here is me walking around like a zombie and just so moody all the time but thanks doc for telling me I just missed out. 

I’m actually happy for you that you have qualified. The trt should make a huge difference for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Oct 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> One blood test is just a snapshot in time, just a single data point. Get another one in a few weeks.
> 
> Make sure you are getting good sleep, no drinking, basically being healthy as possible. Get the next bloodwork first thing in the morning.


What CJ said. 

If you are trying to avoid being committed to trt, there are aspects you can optimize to try and get the most out of your natural production. 

Sleep is one of the big ones, I was testing in the low-mid 400's for almost a year. Fixed some of my sleeping habits and added 200 points to the in a month. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 12, 2021)

TomJ said:


> What CJ said.
> 
> If you are trying to avoid being committed to trt, there are aspects you can optimize to try and get the most out of your natural production.
> 
> ...


I look at trt as a good thing, I was just shocked my levels were so low


----------



## CJ (Oct 12, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I look at trt as a good thing, I was just shocked my levels were so low


It is a good thing.... If needed.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It is a good thing.... If needed.


Right, I assumed my levels were probably close to the lower end, but as a guy who’s been lifting for half his life I thought it would be around 450-500 I sleep as much as I can usually 11 pm ish to 430 am when I wake up for the gym, but with a one year old I know that my sleep is perfect. I definitely wouldn’t do it if I didn’t need it, I’d just go black market since I plan on taking the anabolic route anyway


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 12, 2021)

I’ll do anything (positive) to be a better father, husband, and provider for my family and if that means TRT for life than so be it.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 12, 2021)

So the TRT doc says that they only prescribe bio identical testosterone not synthetic. I did some research on google but I was wondering if anyone else could shed some light on the topic?


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 12, 2021)

If I’m guessing it’s the difference between test e and c versus stuff like wini etc? I just never heard the term bio identical


----------



## CJ (Oct 12, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> If I’m guessing it’s the difference between test e and c versus stuff like wini etc? I just never heard the term bio identical


I may be wrong, but I think bio identical is made from plants.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I may be wrong, but I think bio identical is made from plants.


So I should probably look at another clinic


----------



## CJ (Oct 12, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> So I should probably look at another clinic


I think I'd rather have the bio identical.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I think I'd rather have the bio identical.


Really?


----------



## CJ (Oct 12, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Really?


No idea, just the word "bio identical" sounds better. 🤣

I truthfully haven't looked at the differences at all, so I can't give you an educated opinion on the topic.


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 13, 2021)

What time of the day did you get your blood work done? Testosterone levels vary greatly depending on the time of day. Morning levels are the most accurate because that’s when they are peaking.

My levels were 286 @ 2 pm.
I went back and did an additional test two weeks later at 8 am and it was at 517.

My point is, check off all the boxes before you hop on TRT. TRT is wonderful but also a very big decision to make. You want to make sure your diet isn’t restricted, you’re being active, sleeping well, hydrating well, and overall making sure your other parameters of health + test accuracy are in check before jumping into TRT.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Oct 13, 2021)

My understanding is bioidenticle is simply testosterone,  not other compounds such as Nadrolone.

There are other methods and medications to increase T without going on TRT. I question their effectiveness,  and feel if you are doing it, just do it. Dropping body fat may increase T levels. What we consider ancillary, such as hcg and clomid may do the same. Increasing thyroid and pituitary function might help. Again, I say the best way to increase testosterone levels is to take testosterone.  Then again, I have 10 years on you.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 13, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> My understanding is bioidenticle is simply testosterone,  not other compounds such as Nadrolone.
> 
> There are other methods and medications to increase T without going on TRT. I question their effectiveness,  and feel if you are doing it, just do it. Dropping body fat may increase T levels. What we consider ancillary, such as hcg and clomid may do the same. Increasing thyroid and pituitary function might help. Again, I say the best way to increase testosterone levels is to take testosterone.  Then again, I have 10 years on you.


I agree 100 percent that taking test is the best way to increase test. I’ve taken trib , horny goat weed etc before and I def don’t believe in doing the round about things. I just have a lot of respect for the decision to go on test. I’d be lying if I said I’m not interested in going on testosterone, I just need to take the leap


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 13, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> What time of the day did you get your blood work done? Testosterone levels vary greatly depending on the time of day. Morning levels are the most accurate because that’s when they are peaking.
> 
> My levels were 286 @ 2 pm.
> I went back and did an additional test two weeks later at 8 am and it was at 517.
> ...


The only factor that may adversely effect my readings is sleep. I probably get about 5 hrs a night, but I take pride in my diet and training those two are pretty spot on


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> The only factor that may adversely effect my readings is sleep. I probably get about 5 hrs a night, but I take pride in my diet and training those two are pretty spot on


Sleep is a MASSIVE factor in your testosterone level.

One week of 5 hours of sleep dropped Testosterone levels up to 15% in this study's subjects. And that's only 1 week. I'm only making an assumption here, but I would think chronic lack of adequate sleep would cause an even larger drop in levels... 









						Effect of 1 Week of Sleep Restriction on Testosterone Levels in Young Healthy MenFREE
					






					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Sleep is a MASSIVE factor in your testosterone level.
> 
> One week of 5 hours of sleep dropped Testosterone levels up to 15% in this study's subjects. And that's only 1 week. I'm only making an assumption here, but I would think chronic lack of adequate sleep would cause an even larger drop in levels...
> 
> ...


Awesome read. That was only one week, imagine 15 months. There was a period I was working 80 hr weeks for about 6 months. My visceral fat got completely out of control.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Awesome read. That was only one week, imagine 15 months. There was a period I was working 80 hr weeks for about 6 months. My visceral fat got completely out of control.


I've been working about 70 hrs/wk since covid, and I've aged 10 years visually in that time. About the same as you, only averaged about 6 hours of sleep. It catches up to you.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 13, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> So the TRT doc says that they only prescribe bio identical testosterone not synthetic. I did some research on google but I was wondering if anyone else could shed some light on the topic?


Is this a trt clinic or pcp?


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Sleep is a MASSIVE factor in your testosterone level.
> 
> One week of 5 hours of sleep dropped Testosterone levels up to 15% in this study's subjects. And that's only 1 week. I'm only making an assumption here, but I would think chronic lack of adequate sleep would cause an even larger drop in levels...
> 
> ...


Holy shit I’m glad I take test then mine would be in the Negitives and the doc wondering where my vagina is as much sleep as I get on my month of working


----------



## MrBafner (Oct 13, 2021)

Cholesterol can play a factor in testosterone levels as well. High HDL cholesterol will increase testosterone levels along with your sex drive, if it drops too low it too can decrease your test levels.
Having high LDL and low HDL it can upset things in a negative way .. or if both are high, you'll get a high sex drive, but the test levels will fluctuate somewhat.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 13, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Is this a trt clinic or pcp?


Technically I think it’s an hrt clinic


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 13, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Holy shit I’m glad I take test then mine would be in the Negitives and the doc wondering where my vagina is as much sleep as I get on my month of working


This is one reason I’m leaning towards getting test too, I have a one year old and possibly another on the way soon, I try to find time for naps but it’s a struggle sometimes


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 13, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Cholesterol can play a factor in testosterone levels as well. High HDL cholesterol will increase testosterone levels along with your sex drive, if it drops too low it too can decrease your test levels.
> Having high LDL and low HDL it can upset things in a negative way .. or if both are high, you'll get a high sex drive, but the test levels will fluctuate somewhat.


Does my lipid panel look out of range?


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 13, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Technically I think it’s an hrt clinic


I would find a pcp that does hormone replacement


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 13, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> I would find a pcp that does hormone replacement


Good idea, definitely not my pcp, I got my bloods send there too and she said my my test was normal at 284


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 13, 2021)

Just found a really good post in the r/testosterone about finding a good doc/clinic 

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Testosterone/comments/k8rigb


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 13, 2021)

Also just found out the “bio identical “ seems like some BS


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 13, 2021)

So I heard back from the doc this morning he said, “It is made with grape seed oil NOT cottonseed.  We use primarily Testosterone Cypionate” also he said I can inject in my stomach or side??? That seems like a read flag.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> So I heard back from the doc this morning he said, “It is made with grape seed oil NOT cottonseed.  We use primarily Testosterone Cypionate” also he said I can inject in my stomach or side??? That seems like a read flag.


Grape seed and cotton seed oil are just 2 of many different carrier oils. They are not the hormone itself, so no worries there. 

Test Cyp is what you want. 

They might do subcutaneous injections instead of intramuscular injections, so that's why they say stomach or side. I've done both, and had bloodwork for both, no differences that I could feel or tell from bloodwork. That being said, I still do IM injections, with an insulin needle for TRT doses.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Grape seed and cotton seed oil are just 2 of many different carrier oils. They are not the hormone itself, so no worries there.
> 
> Test Cyp is what you want.
> 
> They might do subcutaneous injections instead of intramuscular injections, so that's why they say stomach or side. I've done both, and had bloodwork for both, no differences that I could feel or tell from bloodwork. That being said, I still do IM injections, with an insulin needle for TRT doses.


Appreciate you bro 💪🏿 And everyone who is chiming in to help a gear noob. I love this community


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 13, 2021)

Doc just emailed me,

You can do injections subq or intramuscular.  The compound is Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml in GSO.

Looks good


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 13, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Good idea, definitely not my pcp, I got my bloods send there too and she said my my test was normal at 284


Normal at 284…. Find a new pcp. That is not normal at all hell insurance pay for all treatment for a male if 2 consecutive test under 300


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 13, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Normal at 284…. Find a new pcp. That is not normal at all hell insurance pay for all treatment for a male if 2 consecutive test under 300


I would definitely prefer the pcp route. More I talk to this clinic the less I trust them.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I would definitely prefer the pcp route. More I talk to this clinic the less I trust them.


My experience with a clinic was that it's purely a business. Profit is #1, there was no personal care at all.

I was locked into their protocol, even though bloodwork showed it wasn't what I needed. I have 100's of old Anastrozole pills and vials of HCG saved up because I was required to buy them. I didn't even use the full 200 mg/wk of Test I was prescribed, it was too much.

And once I was a patient(customer), I was merely a revenue stream. Non stop texts about other meds they wanted to sell me, and other upcharges. I haven't been a "patient" for years, and I still get these texts.


----------



## snake (Oct 13, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I look at trt as a good thing, I was just shocked my levels were so low


That's were I was brother over 10 years ago. TRT really helped on many levels. It will take 2-3 months but there will be a slow improvement. First good sign, morning wood. First problem, finding a place to put that morning wood. lol


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 14, 2021)

So I looked up some PCP endocrinologists in my area, the earliest I can be seen is january. That sucks. So i decided to do some more research on my local "HRT Clinic." the guy ive been talking to through email has a business degree and no medical background. The doctor on site is actually a chiropractor and the other "doctor" is a nurse practitioner that specializes in plastic surgery....yea....no


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 25, 2021)

I had my consultation with Viking Alternative  a few days ago and the doc is starting me on 140 mgs a week with hcg and arimidex. I’m very hesitant to take AI’s because of the damage they can do to your system. To my knowledge the old school guys didn’t take em?


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 25, 2021)

snake said:


> That's were I was brother over 10 years ago. TRT really helped on many levels. It will take 2-3 months but there will be a slow improvement. First good sign, morning wood. First problem, finding a place to put that morning wood. lol


Lol well I got some “in house”


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> My experience with a clinic was that it's purely a business. Profit is #1, there was no personal care at all.
> 
> I was locked into their protocol, even though bloodwork showed it wasn't what I needed. I have 100's of old Anastrozole pills and vials of HCG saved up because I was required to buy them. I didn't even use the full 200 mg/wk of Test I was prescribed, it was too much.
> 
> And once I was a patient(customer), I was merely a revenue stream. Non stop texts about other meds they wanted to sell me, and other upcharges. I haven't been a "patient" for years, and I still get these texts.


I’m on the waitlist for my local endo. My appointment as of rn is in January. I do like Viking so far from our correspondence. Their visibility definitely helps me trust them more


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 25, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Cholesterol can play a factor in testosterone levels as well. High HDL cholesterol will increase testosterone levels along with your sex drive, if it drops too low it too can decrease your test levels.
> Having high LDL and low HDL it can upset things in a negative way .. or if both are high, you'll get a high sex drive, but the test levels will fluctuate somewhat.


I should probably post the full bloodwork but all my levels were great except my test


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 27, 2021)

Just curious can I expect to see any results in the gym on 140 a week?


----------



## TODAY (Oct 27, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Just curious can I expect to see any results in the gym on 140 a week?


If your diet and training protocols are in order, then yes.

It's not gonna be a night and day sort of thing, but you'll probably notice improved recovery and a bit more energy.


----------



## Camoninja (Oct 27, 2021)

Same happened to me. I haven't ran anything in almost 10 years and I had my levels checked this month and mine were 269 and free was 6. I'm looking into some trt and hrt places myself as well as an online one.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 27, 2021)

Camoninja said:


> Same happened to me. I haven't ran anything in almost 10 years and I had my levels checked this month and mine were 269 and free was 6. I'm looking into some trt and hrt places myself as well as an online one.


I’ve never ran anything ever been natty my whole life


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 31, 2021)

So viking is giving me an AI but from what I've read of them I kinda want to stay away. Can I take DIM As a replacement ?


----------



## Adzg (Nov 1, 2021)

Are you being effected by low T? 
Fatigue, mood swings, depression, anxiety etc??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 1, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Are you being effected by low T?
> Fatigue, mood swings, depression, anxiety etc??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely bro. My level was 284 when I got tested. I been feeling like an old man. A trip to target is enough to have me looking forward to a chair. Mental fog is crazy sometimes, like I’m in the moment but I’m not. Mood swings not too bad but a low outlook definitely creeps in sometimes. Like things will be ok but I’ll have a defeated attitude.


----------



## FearThaGear (Nov 1, 2021)

I din't read all of the replies but I didn't see you mention any previous cycle history.

TRT isn't a "good" thing. It's a life long, life changing experience.

If there is a chance that previous cycle use could be the reason your test levels are low, try a good PCT first. Maybe you can get your test levels at a higher level without committing to having to poke yourself every week for the rest of your life.

One blood test wouldn't be enough for me to decide on that type of commitment. I'd try again in a month or so and see if more sleep, fat loss or other contributing factors may help first.

I am on TRT and have been for a few years now and I'll be the first to tell you that having to jab yourself every week 52 times per year is less than stellar.

I tried several pct type protocols from Clomid to nolvadex to HCG for months prior to finally succumbing to having to inject myself for life.

With that said, I feel much better than I did before I started so the benefits do outweigh the constant pokes.

Good luck man


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 1, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I din't read all of the replies but I didn't see you mention any previous cycle history.
> 
> TRT isn't a "good" thing. It's a life long, life changing experience.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the thoughtful response 

I’ve never done a cycle before this would be my first experience with aas. I was actually leaning towards dipping my toe in anabolics anyway, I got my test levels checked just to kinda see where I was at. Low and behold they were low af. 

I’ve been natty my whole life, been training since about 18. I’ve had these symptoms for the past year but I just kinda shrugged off the feelings and kept it moving. I’ve just learned about TRT I’d say since this year, I never knew it was a possibility for me.  UGL always scared the hell out of me, but if I actually need pharma test I’m all for it. I’m still a little apprehensive but I know I need to be a better man for my family and I’ll do anything to achieve that


----------



## Adzg (Nov 3, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Definitely bro. My level was 284 when I got tested. I been feeling like an old man. A trip to target is enough to have me looking forward to a chair. Mental fog is crazy sometimes, like I’m in the moment but I’m not. Mood swings not too bad but a low outlook definitely creeps in sometimes. Like things will be ok but I’ll have a defeated attitude.



Yeah I feel you. Once you get your levels fixed up you will feel like a completely different person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 3, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Yeah I feel you. Once you get your levels fixed up you will feel like a completely different person.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s what I’m hoping


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 5, 2021)

Ok so my first TRT protocol should be here on Monday, 100 mgs of test C twice a week so 200mgs a week it was supposed to be 140 but I guess they are sending extra? HCG and arimidex.

Here we go!


----------



## CJ (Dec 5, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Ok so my first TRT protocol should be here on Monday, 100 mgs of test C twice a week so 200mgs a week it was supposed to be 140 but I guess they are sending extra? HCG and arimidex.
> 
> Here we go!


If I can offer some advice, start at 150 mg/week, and see where that puts you. There's no need to start at 200 mg, and it's irresponsible for the clinic to have you starting that high, in my opinion.

Don't use any Arimidex unless bloodwork and side effects show that it's necessary. 

I say this from experience being in the exact position that you are in.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 5, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If I can offer some advice, start at 150 mg/week, and see where that puts you. There's no need to start at 200 mg, and it's irresponsible for the clinic to have you starting that high, in my opinion.
> 
> Don't use any Arimidex unless bloodwork and side effects show that it's necessary.
> 
> I say this from experience being in the exact position that you are in.


I agree totally, even in my consultation the doc said 140 so maybe they were giving me extra?


----------



## CJ (Dec 5, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I agree totally, even in my consultation the doc said 140 so maybe they were giving me extra?


Bank it, save the extra for later.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 7, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I agree totally, even in my consultation the doc said 140 so maybe they were giving me extra?


Why do you think it's 200? Are you sure you're not confusing the dosage with the concentration in the vial? Not trying to insult your intelligence, just checking.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 7, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Why do you think it's 200? Are you sure you're not confusing the dosage with the concentration in the vial? Not trying to insult your intelligence, just checking.


Positive, I’m guessing it’s an oversight the “doc” said 140 a week.  two 70 mg injections


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 7, 2021)

And after doing even more research I agree that at a TRT dose I shouldn’t need an AI.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 9, 2021)

So my endo appointment has been moved up a month looks like I’m going to the doc next week! That’s right on time for me starting TRT. Everything is coming together nicely


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 9, 2021)

Scratch that. Next week is my PCP doc appointment my endo appointment is still in January


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 19, 2021)

Doc said I’m in tip top shape all labs perfect, my blood pressure was 122 over 80 and my new test level was 310. She’s my pcp and doesn’t believe that taking testosterone is good for anyone but I told her exactly what I’m going to do . Endo appointment next month and by then I’ll be about 4 weeks into my trt. Just did my first test c pin and sub a HCG. I feel different already


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 29, 2022)

Ok a little over a month on TRT and I think the test is finally in full gear. Strength is up a little, endurance is WAY UP, I’m getting that “don’t fuck with me” feeling I had in my early 20’s when i was at my strongest. Acne just started coming in a few days ago. My recovery time is ridiculous I’m not even sore from training, I mean I feel it but it’s not that sore feeling I got when I was natty. Also my dick is getting bigger, just thought I’d throw that in there, a lot of ppl here seem to be focused on that sort of thing 🤷🏿


----------



## Kraken (Jan 31, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Ok a little over a month on TRT and I think the test is finally in full gear. Strength is up a little, endurance is WAY UP, I’m getting that “don’t fuck with me” feeling I had in my early 20’s when i was at my strongest. Acne just started coming in a few days ago. My recovery time is ridiculous I’m not even sore from training, I mean I feel it but it’s not that sore feeling I got when I was natty. Also my dick is getting bigger, just thought I’d throw that in there, a lot of ppl here seem to be focused on that sort of thing 🤷🏿


I'm at 9 or 10 weeks and not seeing anything near that benefit yet, so good for you!!!


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 31, 2022)

Kraken said:


> I'm at 9 or 10 weeks and not seeing anything near that benefit yet, so good for you!!!


What’s your dose?


----------



## Kraken (Jan 31, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> What’s your dose?


Just went from .4ml to .5ml twice weekly (from  200ml vial). I do feel better, just not that good! So you're doing well.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 1, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Just went from .4ml to .5ml twice weekly (from  200ml vial). I do feel better, just not that good! So you're doing well.


Yea man my body is really taking to it, I can’t wait to blast


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 9, 2022)

New Labwork here on my log






						The log of a guy trying to be a Hero
					

Late breakfast today, woke up early yesterday but didn’t have the energy for the gym, right it’s 10 had to feed my daughter first but for me it’s cherrios the oat style ones, and egg my daughter didn’t eat pb and j and a banana   I gotta get my lifestyle dialed in it’s so hard with a toddler...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------

